# Plastisol on back packs



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if plastisol will be ok to press on to pack packs so I can add my logo on them instead of the usual vinyl/embroidery.

Anyone know? 

Thank you


----------



## oa214 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't think that would work very well.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GregStarz said:


> Does anyone know if plastisol will be ok to press on to pack packs so I can add my logo on them instead of the usual vinyl/embroidery.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thank you


1st place I would ask for technical support is the manufacturer of the ink......they have the best ideas of what ink to use on what substrate.....


----------



## DenJohn (Sep 9, 2013)

Most backpacks are nylon which means you need an additive to the ink like Nylabond... I would order a small amount because once its open it goes bad quick... If your heat pressing there are transfer places that will do plastisol nylon transfers.....


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry I should have mentioned the bags are 600D Polyester


----------



## DenJohn (Sep 9, 2013)

Then it should work if you can get them flat if your pressing them...


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Backpack are usualy impregnated with some kind of coating to make them waterproof so they can be pain for plastisol transfers. Cleaning the area for transfer with a detergent usualy helps with that.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

make sure up mix plastisol with catalyst on poly bags. you wouldn't want it to scratch off


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

RickyJ702 said:


> make sure up mix plastisol with catalyst on poly bags. you wouldn't want it to scratch off


What's that Ricky? I'm wondering if embroidery will be the easier/better option then, although more expensive!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

stick with plastisol screenprinting for poly bags. if your going to backpacks embroidery/PVC patches are the way to go.

Custom Clothing Labels, Accessories & Apparel Trim


----------

